# Hoosiers...Can I have a composting toilet and graywater system?



## Poptart717 (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to post this!

Anyway, we're moving our trailer to my dad's property. We originally were planning to put it close to the house (where my sister and her husband live) if it was possible to share a septic system. I was shocked when my dad told me that the house doesn't have a septic system. It was built in the 50's I think. Since learning that, I've been looking into composting toilets and graywater systems to avoid the expense and time of putting in a septic system. I searched at www.in.gov and read that a septic system is still required, but I was hoping that since we'll be well outside city limits the law won't apply to us. 

Does anyone know if it's legal?

TIA


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

You'd probably have to check with the county you live in. They'd be able to tell you.


----------



## Zeet_Cranberry (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't know what county you live in but check out: http://www.septicdesign.com/

This guy is in northern Indiana but the site has a good forum which focuses on septic issues.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

A regular septic system won't run well if toilet waste is being diverted elsewhere (ie composted). It relies on the constant influx of fresh material to keep the bacterial action going. Greywater doesn't have enough to do it. That being said, I think you should still do what you had planned, without a septic system. They are extremely expensive.


----------

